# andere WLAN Verbindungen ausblenden!



## Gismon (16. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mich stört es manchmal, dass ich beim Einschalten meiner WLAN-Verbindung auch andere WLAN-Netze angezeigt bekomme, die wohl bei mir in der Umgebung exitieren.

Ein WLAN-Netz heißt z.B. "Martini-Bier". :-(

Ist es machbar, nur mein WLAN anzeigen zu lassen oder existiert dieses Problem auch bei euch?

Danke


----------

